# Question: Blue  Tree Resort at Lake Buena Vista??



## maggiesmom (Oct 22, 2016)

My sisters and I are going to Florida during _"Mardi Gras-2017"_:whoopie:  and we will be staying at my youngest sisters friends timeshare.

 Since I'm the only one who has a TS, they are asking me all kinds of questions that I can't answer. So maybe Owners can help or anyone who has stayed here.

_*Blue Tree Resort at Lake Buena Vista
12007 Cypress Run Dr.
Orlando,Fl *_

_The one most is where is it located(next to)??
Is this a nice resort??
What is the Pine(I believe this is the Building location- That's where her friend owns)?
Are there going to be extra fees(Parking,Check-in fees, House Keeping)??
Is there Resort transportation to any of the "Theme Parks" and is there a fee.
Are there restaurants near by(walking distance)??_


*Goggle Maps shows : Westgate Blue Trees Resort and next to it shows Blue Tree Resort - so which is which???*
TIA  

maggiesmom


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 22, 2016)

If you were going to New Orleans or most any other place in La. ... I would be asking about local festival activities .. re: Mardi Grais.... not sure this resort is 'themed' in the style of this festival.

Orlando? That world is centered around THE RODENT (ie mouse).

Others will have to answer about this individual resort in Orlando.


----------



## maggiesmom (Oct 22, 2016)

I didn't say anything about  New Orleans , I was asking about a resort in Orlando. I will change the subject title.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 22, 2016)

I used to own there, but have not stayed in some time.  The location is great for Disney and very close to restaurants.  It's only a few blocks from the Crossing.  I would rate this place a 6.5 out of 10 even if the units have been updated.  The resort is kind of small.  There are two different managements for Blue Tree.  One part is managed by Westgate.  That's not where I owned.  They had a different check in area.  I do recall some on site activities.  No fees for parking or wifi, unless that has changed.  Maybe someone else can add more information.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2016)

Have you looked at their website. I believe they are showing that the resort have been refurbish.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks like it is located behind the Giordano's that is on Apopka Vineland Rd (535). Plenty of restaurants close by and also very close to the Crossroads, where there are more restaurants than you can probably count.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like it is located behind the Giordano's that is on Apopka Vineland Rd (535). Plenty of restaurants close by and also very close to the Crossroads, where there are more restaurants than you can probably count.



It is directly across from DRI Cypress Pointe Resort.


----------



## silentg (Oct 22, 2016)

maggiesmom said:


> My sisters and I are going to Florida during _"Mardi Gras-2017"_:whoopie:  and we will be staying at my youngest sisters friends timeshare.
> 
> Since I'm the only one who has a TS, they are asking me all kinds of questions that I can't answer. So maybe Owners can help or anyone who has stayed here.
> 
> ...


Timeshare Users Group


Blue Tree Resort at Lake Buena Vista
Ratings And Reviews

Sort 
10/23/2015
9

Great Resort Near Disney World
Room / Unit: 12-336
Bedrooms: TwoKitchen: FullLaundry: In Room
Deck / Balcony: YesInternet: Free - In RoomConvenience Store: On Site
Parking: On-Site FreeUnexpected Visitor Fees: NoInterval Type: Owner
JAN
20
2015
Units was in a POA building, NOT a Westgate building. 

Blue Tree Resort offers a location a few blocks away from Disney’s entrance on route 535 in Lake Buena Vista, Orlando, Florida. There are eateries and shops close by. The resort sprawls over a generous 16 acres of property which has 18 separate condominium buildings of various shapes and sizes – none more than 3 stories. Upgrades and maintenance on these buildings has been impressive over the past 10 years. The grounds are well kept. On the fenced-in property there are four outdoor pools, three of which are heated. There are also several BBQ grills, a volleyball court, basketball and tennis courts, two jacuzzis, a fitness center, a game room, a horseshoe pit, 3 elevators serving many of the two-bedroom executive units, fountains, play areas, a small miniature golf course, a small grocery/gift/attraction ticket space, a check-in area with computers/printer, a meeting room, and the office for the activity director. All units received new windows in 2011 and the Property Owners Association completed the painting of the outside of their buildings. Most units now have new granite counter tops in the kitchens, flat screen TVs and DVDs. Wi-Fi is available in all units free of charge and a new system has operated well for almost 2 years now. Many units have a washer and dryer, but for those which do not, there is a generous laundry on-site/indoors. Building 12 has them. The Blue Tree POA is in the final stages of putting in new sliding glass doors. They also redid Pool #2 with new pavers and interactive sprayers in the kiddie pool. They do continuous refurbishments of the units. A decorative fence as been recently added around the front perimeter of the property. All buildings have been re-roofed in the past several years with clay tiles. New stainless steel appliances have been placed in units. 

Upon entering the property, take your first right turn a go straight to the check-in building. Check-in time is at 4 pm and check-out time is at 10 am. 

Much more information and pictures may be found at bluetreeowners . org

Reservations typically to be in 7-night intervals, and typically run from either Saturday to Saturday, or Sunday to Sunday. Owners may rent by the day, and there is a reduced price program for owners who wish to come during the off-seasons. If multiple weeks are reserved, you will receive a separate confirmation for each 7-day period, and a cleaning with new linens and towels will be done after each 7-night period.


I found this in TUG reviews

Silentg


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 24, 2016)

For the latest information just check the Blue Tree Resort  website and TripAdvisor website.


----------



## nkldavy (Nov 18, 2016)

The POA buildings and the developer buildings are on the same piece of land.  Recently the POA, by agreement, has taken over the management of the developer (Westgate) buildings, and the seat on the Board that Westgate had will be filled, I am told, by an owner.
   Uncle Davey


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Nov 19, 2016)

nkldavy said:


> The POA buildings and the developer buildings are on the same piece of land.  Recently the POA, by agreement, has taken over the management of the developer (Westgate) buildings, and the seat on the Board that Westgate had will be filled, I am told, by an owner.
> Uncle Davey


So Wastegate is gone from both resort management and the Board?


----------



## nkldavy (Nov 19, 2016)

That is what I was told by someone I have known (and trust) for a couple of decades and is in the POA management at the resort.   Westgate still owns a handful of the buildings there.   The POA is doing sales of the Westgate units:  1 phone call and if you say no, that's supposed to be the end of it.   Expect I'll get more of the details when I'm there in January.
     Uncle Davey


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Nov 20, 2016)

If Wastegate is gone it is a huge win for the owners.  The poor reviews on social media are usually for the Wastegate units.  Visitors are frequently confused by having to check in at separate locations depending on whether they stay in a SPM or Wastegate unit.  A single check-in location and single management under SPM is good news for everyone, except Wastegate.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Nov 28, 2016)

nkldavy said:


> That is what I was told by someone I have known (and trust) for a couple of decades and is in the POA management at the resort.   Westgate still owns a handful of the buildings there.   The POA is doing sales of the Westgate units:  1 phone call and if you say no, that's supposed to be the end of it.   Expect I'll get more of the details when I'm there in January.
> Uncle Davey


Are there any fixed weeks in either the POA or Wastegate parts of the resort?


----------



## nkldavy (Dec 21, 2016)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Are there any fixed weeks in either the POA or Wastegate parts of the resort?


I know there are with the POA, but I don't know about the Westgate side of the house.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a simple existential question about this resort. If the units are deeded to owners, and the owners control the board and SPM manages the resort, does Wastegate exist here anymore?


----------



## breezez (Sep 7, 2018)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I have a simple existential question about this resort. If the units are deeded to owners, and the owners control the board and SPM manages the resort, does Wastegate exist here anymore?



I stayed last year on a II AC and the office staff still had Westgate on uniforms.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 8, 2018)

This thread was started in October  2016 and reopen yesterday.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 9, 2018)

breezez said:


> I stayed last year on a II AC and the office staff still had Westgate on uniforms.


Thank you for the update. It appears SPM manages 70% of the accommodation units and all of the common areas. Wastegate appears to still operate 30% of the accommodation units. So it appears someone could make the mistake of buying a Wastegate week on Ebay and be subject to Wastegate's notorious resale owner depredations while another owner in the next building would be happily managed by SPM. Frightening.

http://bluetreeowners.org/tag/westgate/

If my understanding is incorrect I definitely would appreciate a correction.


----------

